# Sound problem with Dell Inspiron 2200



## katkomar (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey- I have a Dell Inspiron 2200 notebook that I got a few years ago and as of late the sound has completely stopped working. I have tried reinstalling the drivers, that did nothing. I plugged headphones into the jack as well as external speakers, still no sound. My roomate had the exact same computer as me so she gave me permission to take it apart and steal parts from it. So, I attempted to locate a sound card but could not find one. Does anyone know if there is one and if so where I can find it? Anyone have any suggestions to fixing my lack of sound problem?

Thanks!


----------



## SRcobra (Dec 29, 2008)

Try applying pressure onto the soundcard, if it starts to work after this, it's probably a dry joint, If you are good with a soldering iron try resoldering the chip and then try it?

But, if not, try using some USB speakers?


----------

